# tricoli-stop



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't have a problem with canker YET. I would like a revew of this product .thanks .http://www.pigeonsproducts.com/tricoli-stop-by-pigeon-vitality-905


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

I've actually used this Med once, and it works, doesn't take away all the canker but most of it.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cool thanks


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I also looked into this product, but have yet to order it. Looking forward to the reviews. Thanks for posting this topic!


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

ThaoLoft said:


> I've actually used this Med once, and it works, doesn't take away all the canker but most of it.


I just got this to try it for the first time, and I can't figure out how to administer the pill? They're so huge! I'm used to giving them smaller pills and I'm afraid I'll hurt my birds if I shove that big thing down their throats


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ThaoLoft said:


> I've actually used this Med once, and it works, *doesn't take away all the canker but most of it.*



Then it doesn't work. I wouldn't use it. You need a medication that is going to treat just canker. And it doesn't even say what the medication actually is. Beware of any of those meds. They don't usually work.

There are so many meds out there that do actually work. Why try something like that?


----------



## FallCreekFlyers (Jul 26, 2012)

Question is if it works after a regular treatment schedule. Maybe as they claim it hammers the trichomonads hard at first but has to be given over time just as any other med does. There are no silver bullets, just another tool that can be used.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

birdbum said:


> I just got this to try it for the first time, and I can't figure out how to administer the pill? They're so huge! I'm used to giving them smaller pills and I'm afraid I'll hurt my birds if I shove that big thing down their throats


Interesting.... 
Canker can cause most birds problems when swallowing, so if a pill is as big as you say, it would not only be difficult, but also possibly dislodge canker nodules causing bleeding and more dangers.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

can you cut the pill in half or thirds


----------



## Flossy (Mar 8, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Then it doesn't work. I wouldn't use it. You need a medication that is going to treat just canker. And it doesn't even say what the medication actually is. Beware of any of those meds. They don't usually work.
> 
> There are so many meds out there that do actually work. Why try something like that?


The birds are supposed to retain small numbers as an aid to build immunity. So wiping it from their system completely isn't advisable according to Dr Colin Walker.


----------

